# Remotedesktop Zugriff im anderen Netzwerk



## EddyEdik (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir am WE mal einen Server aufgesetzt den ich so als Druckerserver und Festplattenmedium nutze.

Nun wollte ich von Unterwegs beim Kumpel gerne mit meinem Laptop im anderen Netzwerk auf diesen Server der bei mir zuhause steht zugreifen.
Leider habe ich von VPN und so etwas keine Ahnung.
Geht das nicht auch mit Portfreigabe ?
Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## baske (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn Dein Router ein Portforwarding unterstützt kannst Du den TCP Port 3389 an Deinen Server umleiten. Firewall und Remotedesktop müssen auf dem Server entsprechend konfiguriert sein. Aber beachte dass Dein Server damit von außen auf diesen Port auch für Angriffe erreichbar ist. Deshalb ist es besser zuerst einen VPN-Tunnel aufzubauen und dann über diesen den Server RDP aufzubauen. Wenn du ein VPN-Tunnel benutzt kannst Du den RDP des. Servers nur für lokale Zugriffe konfigurieren und bist besser geschützt. Aber für einen Test brauchst Du Dir auch bei der ersten Variante keine Sorgen zu machen . 
Grüße Baske


----------



## EddyEdik (18. Februar 2012)

Ok alles klar Danke 

Und mit welcher IP Connecte ich dann auf dem Server ?


----------



## uk3k (19. Februar 2012)

Schau dir mal DynDNS an, da wirste nicht rum herum kommen 

Persönlich würde ich für sowas generell einen SSH oder zumindest VPN-Tunnel einsetzen um den (Standard)Remoteport nicht brachliegen zu lassen. Jedoch rate ich auch eher zu VNC statt RDP.

Hab ne Weile via Cygwin nen SSH-Server aufm Win7 Rechner laufen gehabt, über den hab ich mir dann den VNC-Port 5900 getunnelt. Gibt da auch schöne Tutorials zu, leider ist der SSH-Server/Dienst über den Cygwin-Umweg alles andere als stabil.

Mittlerweile läuft wieder Linux aufm Heimserver/HTPC, da stellen VNC über SSH-Tunnel keinerlei Probleme dar...

mfg


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2012)

Nimm Teamviewer, da musst Du Dir um die ganze Port-Weiterleitung keinen Kopf machen. Ist für private Nutzung kostenlos, lässt sich als Dienst für den Start vor der Anmeldung konfigurieren und kann durch eine Whitelist noch zusätzlich gesichert werden (TeamViewer: Fernwartung, Online Meeting und Fernzugriff - kostenlos für Privatnutzer). Voraussetzung ist nur, dass der Server und Client einen ausgehenden (!) HTTP-Zugang zum Internet haben (auch über Proxy-Server möglich), eingehende Verbindungen braucht man nicht zu konfigurieren. Weitere praktische Fragen zum Tool kann ich dann gerne beantworten.


----------



## uk3k (19. Februar 2012)

Bei Teamviewer braucht man aber immer ne Einladung, ergo einen der am Server sitzt und die Einladung erstellt. Für meinen Geschmack nur für Support sinnvoll...

mfg


----------



## mattinator (19. Februar 2012)

uk3k schrieb:


> Bei Teamviewer braucht man aber immer ne Einladung, ergo einen der am Server sitzt und die Einladung erstellt.


 
Stimmt nicht, habe es jetzt selbst schon seit einiger Zeit im Service-Modus laufen.


----------



## zøtac (19. Februar 2012)

Sollte das nich auch einfach mit nem Hamachi Netzwerk funktionieren?


----------



## baske (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du nur mal Remotedesktop probieren möchtest, schaue dir die IP Adresse die dein Router nach außen bekommt (von deinem Provider) an, bevor Du zu deinem Kumpel gehst und konnekte dich dann auf diese. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das in der Zeit die du zu Deinem Kumpel unterwegs bist keine Zwangstrennung erfolgt. Aber Du wirst ja sicher nicht von München nach Kiel fahren .

Grüße Baske


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Februar 2012)

TeamViewer ist dafür echt gut. Ich benutz es selber für meinen Server. An dem ist ist keine Tastatur oder Monitor dran. Du richtest die Verbindung nur einmalig ein. Nen Kumpel hat beruflich die Version für Admins und arbeitet sehr viel damit.


----------



## EddyEdik (23. Februar 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## uk3k (26. Februar 2012)

Wieder was gelernt, dachte immer TV geht nur mit Invite. So mal als Frage am Rande: Wie schauts bei TV mit Sicherheit aus? Verschlüsselung, Authentification etc.?

@Zotac: Ich persönlich denke dass DynDNS die zuverlässigere und einfachere Variante ist, außerdem braucht kein extra Tool auf dem Server laufen. Zusätzlich kann man via Portforwarding bei Bedarf alle Rechner im LAN über die externe IP erreichen...


----------



## Sanger (27. Februar 2012)

@uk3k
DynDNS ist nicht mehr frei, du kannst zwar noch einen Account erstellen aber keinen Router mehr hinzufügen bzw DynDNS Addresse mehr auswählen, alte Accounts die bis jetzt Aktiv waren funktionieren weiterhin.


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2012)

uk3k schrieb:


> außerdem braucht kein extra Tool auf dem Server laufen.


Das wäre mir neu - schließlich muss ja irgendwie die IP-Adresse an den DynDNS-Provider übermittelt werden. Oder meintest du etwas anderes?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sanger (27. Februar 2012)

@Jimini 
Wenn man DynDns benutzt wird der Account "normalerweise" im Router eingegeben, somit synchronisiert der Router sich mit DynDNS (Serverseitig wird also kein extra Dienst/Tool benötigt...) aber wie schon gesagt ist DynDNS nicht mehr kostenfrei zu benutzen.


----------



## uk3k (27. Februar 2012)

oha, auch das wusste ich nicht^^

Muss mich mal wieder auf aktuellen Stand bringen xD
Wie Sanger aber schon sagte, die DynDNS "Arbeit" erledigt der Router, woher soll auch der Server im LAN wissen welche externe IP der Anschluss hat.

Glaube ich klinke mich an der Stelle erstmal aus und lese nur noch mit.

mfg


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, natürlich - ich habe dabei nicht beachtet, dass bei mir ein PC routet, und darauf läuft dann natürlich ein entsprechendes Programm 
Der Server im LAN kann ziemlich einfach erfahren, welche externe IP er hat - sowas kann man ja mit diversen Webseiten herausfinden, sicherlich gibt's da auch kleine Progrämmchen zu. Der Vollständigkeit halber eine hässliche, aber funktionierende Methode für Linux (eth0 ist die NIC, über welche die Internetverbindung aufgebaut wird):
"ip addr show eth0 | grep 'inet ' | cut -d t -f2 | cut -d / -f1 | cut -b 2- | cut -d ' ' -f 1".

MfG Jimini


----------



## uk3k (27. Februar 2012)

dann muss ich doch nochmal meinen Senf loswerden^^

Wenn der Threadersteller nen Linuxserver benutzen würde(so wie sich das ja eigentlich gehört ), würden viele Probleme erst garnicht im Raum stehen^^
Da könnte man z.B. mittels cron und deinem Befehl einmal täglich ne Email mit der aktuellen IP an eine Mail-Addy schicken und die Verbindung sicher! über SSH-Tunnel + VNC aufbauen. Mit freier Portwahl und AES-Encryption, so wie ich das auch seit Jahren nutze.

Benutz fürs Routing allerdings eh nen WRT54GL mit Linuxfirmware, da bietet sich einfach DynDNS an. Hab ja noch nen gratis Account 

mfg


----------



## EddyEdik (27. Februar 2012)

Ja Linuxserver habe ich lange überlegt aber schlussendlich fehlen mir meine Druckertreiber -.-


----------



## uk3k (28. Februar 2012)

Für welchen Drucker denn?

Wie wärs mit ner Ubuntu 11 (Oneiric) Desktop Installation, das unterstützt deinen Drucker warscheinlich sogar Out of the Box  Hab ich bei mir aufm HTPC/Heimserver auch drauf...

mfg


----------



## EddyEdik (28. Februar 2012)

Einen Epson Acculaser 1700


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. März 2012)

Ich denke für EddyEdik wäre die Teamviewer Lösung wirklich das beste, gerade wenn er da nicht so versiert ist in dem Thema..

Richtige Männer machen das natürlich über einen OpenVPN / SSH Tunnel mit Zertifikaten oder mit 1024Bit Schlüssel und dort drin getunnelter RDP-Verbindung. Habe ich zur Administration eines Servers beim Kunden ohne Probleme im Einsatz . (Das der Router sich mit DynDNS abgleicht, dürfte klar sein, bzw. Voraussetzung).

Soviel dazu...


#EDIT: Falls du dich doch für die Lösung mit der Portfreigabe auf Port 3389 entscheiden solltest, wie war deine IP gleich?...


----------

